# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от дуэта д.Евочки >  Интерактивный тост за семью

## Львовна

*Интерактивный тост за семью* от дуэта Д.Евочки


_Если расставить приоритеты в шкале ценностей, на первом месте у многих окажется именно СЕМЬЯ. Они бывают такими разными…У кого-то семья похожа на апельсинку, у кого-то на шоколадку. Есть семьи-веники… А у вас какая? Проверьте и убедитесь, что  ваша - самая лучшая!_

[img]http://*********ru/8854345.jpg[/img]


КОЛИЧЕСТВО УЧАСТНИКОВ:весь зал

РЕКВИЗИТ: апельсин, шоколадка, пачка цветных карандашей, браслет, сувенирный веник-оберег


ВХОДИТ: музыкальное оформление, очень подробный текстовый файл.


ПРОДОЛЖИТЕЛЬНОСТЬ: 5-7 мин.

СТОИМОСТЬ: 500

карта виза сбербанк: 4276 2800 1134 2133 

С уважением, Елена Ефременко (Львовна)
Татьяна Норская (Татьянка)


Скайп Львовна: lvovich1411

почта: lvovich_@mail.ru

----------


## katyakotkot

Когда я вижу слово тост, для меня это как "красная тряпка для быка"...Сразу загорелась приобрести. Пообещала написать, Лене отзыв...Лен, блин, так хочется чтобы он был только у меня...Ну, хотя бы подольше.  :Blush2: Это вещь изюмительная, я такое люблюююю. Это и как застольная вещь и тост. Короче  супер-пупер!!! :Ok:  26 марта будет юбилей, пойду своих гостей удивлять...Девочки, хочу еще тосты...Спасибо, огромное вам :Tender:

----------

Львовна (09.03.2016)

----------


## Львовна

*katyakotkot*, Катюш, спасибо тебе большое-пребольшое за обратную связь !!! Всегда ведь волнительно, когда "дитя свое" вручаешь в первые руки)))) И - ура-ура-ура- понравился тост!!! :Yahoo:  




> Девочки, хочу еще тосты...


Раз есть такая "хочуха"- постараемся осуществить :Blush2:

----------


## леди диана

И мне понравился тост. Маленькая взрослая свадьба, несколько поколений,от прабабушек до правнуков.Отлично зашел. Да еще и подарки получили гости).Девочки,спасибо! И на юбилеях будет самое то!

----------

Львовна (14.08.2016), Татьянка (14.08.2016)

----------


## Львовна

*леди диана*, Дианочка, спасибо пребольшое за отклик! И,да!!! Я как раз вчера на юбилее опять делала этот тост,  и в очередной раз порадовалась тому, как гости  тепло и с удовольствием  включаются  в интерактив, слушают, внимают и радуются подарочкам :Smile3:   :Smile3:  :Smile3:

----------

Татьянка (14.08.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

На всех мероприятиях провожу и балдю. Сделала его переходом в большую общую игру. :Blush2:

----------


## Гладкая

*Львовна*, Доброй ночи. Хочу приобрести ваш тост. Как  это сделать?

----------


## Татьянка

> Львовна, Доброй ночи. Хочу приобрести ваш тост. Как это сделать?


Здравствуйте Оля, переводите денежки на счет:  *карта виза сбербанк: 4276 2800 1134 2133 * с пометкой от кого и за что. Т.к. у нас сейчас акция -10%, ваш перевод= 450р.  :Blush2:  и будет вам счастье :Tender:

----------


## Львовна

приятности  :Smile3: 
[img]http://*********ru/11839186.jpg[/img]

----------


## девятова

я тоже хочу.  :Tender: можно переводить денежку? 450?

----------


## Львовна

*девятова*, Наташа, ссылка уже в личке :Smile3:

----------


## девятова

девченки, получила ваш тост, уже прочла и говорю вам ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!!!!! познакомилась с вашим творчеством буквально неделю назад, чему очень рада!!!! тост действительно универсальный- подойдет и для свадьбы, и для юбилея. очень трогательные слова, классная музыка, да еще и подарки!!!!! я уверена в успехе вашего" детеныша" на все 100%. творите, радуйте нас, а мы будем радовать своих гостей. :Yahoo:

----------

Львовна (17.10.2016), Татьянка (17.10.2016)

----------


## Львовна

Наташа, спасииибо!!!! ВОТ ТАКОЕ большое за отзыв :Yahoo:   Рады очень, что звезды сошлись, флюиды- совпали и тост понравился! Приходи к нам еще :Yes4:  У нас много "вкусняшек". А это тебе- за теплоту и отзывчивость :Vishenka 33:

----------

девятова (17.10.2016), Татьянка (17.10.2016)

----------


## девятова

обязательно еще загляну на "чаек "с вашими " вкусняшками" :Yahoo:

----------

Львовна (17.10.2016), Татьянка (17.10.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

*девятова*,  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  Наташа, СПАСИБО огромное за   высокую оценку наших "вкусняшек".  Ни что так не вдохновляет, как радость клиентов и положительный отзыв от коллег.

----------

девятова (18.10.2016)

----------


## khariton8461

дорогая леночка! Я перевела 500 рублей за ваш замечательный тост! Очень жду и теперь я ваша поклонница и, надеюсь  приобрести ваши остальные нароботки - постепенно.

----------

Львовна (22.10.2016)

----------


## Львовна

> Очень жду и теперь я ваша поклонница и, надеюсь приобрести ваши остальные нароботки - постепенно.


Здравствуйте, Наташа :Smile3:  Спасибо большое! Приятно очень, что пользуетесь нашими наработками и доверяете нам. :Oj:  Тост за семью уже отправила в личку. Надеемся, что и этот момент понравится и пригодится :Smile3:

----------


## khariton8461

Дорогие девочки! Спасибо вам огромное за ваше творчество! Прочитала тост только сегодня и читая, поймала себя на мысли, что улыбаюсь! Тост очень милый, очень добрый, какой то немного по детски сюрпризный и неожиданный, так сближающий нас, ведущих, с гостями! Как будто рассказываем своим друзьям... Здорово! У вас чудесная способность без напыщенности, без великой декламации правильные вещи рассказывать очень доступно и по дружески! Обязательно по мере возможности буду пользоваться вашими чудесными нароботками!

----------

Львовна (30.10.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

> Здорово! У вас чудесная способность без напыщенности, без великой декламации правильные вещи рассказывать очень доступно и по дружески!


 :Blush2:  :Tender:  Вот за эти слова отдельное спасибо!!!! Во всех своих моментах, блоках, программах мы стараемся писать так, как говорим, разговаривать с гостями на обычном, доступном языке. Как с друзьями, близкими людьми.  Как говорят наши родные, вы влюбляете в себя ваших гостей, вашей добротой и простотой. Видимой простотой. Не "загружаете" мозг сложными словосочетаниями. Праздник- это когда хочется отдохнуть. А "правильные вещи", можно донести и без цитат из Советской энциклопедии.
СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ за отзыв, СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ, что наши штучки пришлись вам по душе и по сердцу. ЖДЕМ в гости всегда!!!! :Vishenka 33:

----------

Львовна (30.10.2016)

----------


## Alenk

Леночка, хочу выразить свое восхищение твоим талантом, тост настолько нестандартный, юморной, настоящий шедевр, в принципе как и все ваши блоки! Я счатливая обладательница уже не одного твоего творения! Ваш изюм настолько помогает сделать праздник не забываемым, динамичным, веселым.... Спасибо за талант!

----------

Львовна (22.06.2017), Татьянка (22.06.2017)

----------


## Львовна

*Alenk*, Леночка,теплые слова греют сердце! Очень приятно! Передаю половину порции приятностей Татьянке, потому что все наши моменты мы пишем вместе! Спасибо от нас двоих!!! :Smile3:  :Smile3:  :Smile3:

----------

Татьянка (22.06.2017)

----------


## ulchick

*Львовна*, Здравствуйте, очень заинтересовал Ваш "тост", а также что еще можете предложить для интерактивного проведения свадьбы, юбилея , а также выпускного т.е. универсальное что-то ,т.к. я провожу любые мероприятия

----------


## Львовна

*ulchick*, ответила вам в личном сообщении :Smile3:

----------

